# [SOLVED] connecting headphones w/o audio outputs



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a Sony Wega 32” tube TV with no audio outputs. My hearing has been getting worse lately and I’ve been wanting to use a pair of headphones at night so I don’t disturb anybody. I have a wii, DVR and PS2 plugged into an S-vid switch box then connected to the TV via S-vid and I also have a DVD player and PS3 connected to a component switch box then connected to the TV via component. Only way I can think of of connecting a pair of headphones (wireless) is to piggy back off the audio input. But that poses a problem cause I can only have it hooked up to one set of electronics or the other. Is there any other way?

In the past when I had a TV with only a coax, I piggy backed off an audio connect so I could play the DVD sound through my stereo. I think I also had another electronic spliced in also. However I ran into the problem of the sound “leaching” if you will. Basically it wasn’t as loud until I disconnected the other electronics audio. So to remedy my dilemma above, I was thinking of splicing off of each audio source to its own mini headphone jack. This in turn would allow me to manual switch the headphones from one source to the other. I’ll connect a piggy back cable to the audio output of the S-vid switch and another one from the component switch. Will I run into any audio problems doing this? I know with coax cable, if you run it into a splitter and don’t have all the connection used or capped, the signal weakens. Just wondering if the same would happen with what I have planned above.

I hope this all makes sense…..I know what I want to do in my head, sometimes its hard getting that down on “paper”.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: connecting headphones w/o audio outputs*

nvrmind, I'll figure it out on my own.


----------



## bdog840 (Oct 4, 2010)

My idea was to open up the TV housing, hack into the speaker wires and rig up a headphone jack from there. Then that could be used as an external audio output.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

I piggy backed the wires using a Y adapter and it works fine. Seemingly no audio loss.

Anyone know how to burn out a tube TV? I have until Thanksgiving to burn this one out so I can get $400 off an LCD.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This forum is here to help people fix problems, not create them or destroy 
equipment.

BG


----------

